# Sculpture



## HazyRep (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay...So I am an art student and I finally get to take a class that I love and have wanted to do for a while. I'm taking fantasy sculpture.  The project is to do a single work for the whole semester. It's as if we were doing a moquette for a studio (it's a sculpture that is around 12-16 inches and represents a character for a game/movie/animation). Using super sculpey, sort of like...well, plastic-y clay XD
I've had a heck of a time trying to figure out what I am doing. I love character designing, so I have a ton of creatures to choose from >-< But, I've finally decided to do a sort of Tegu/Dragon thing, bi-pedal and a either a warrior or a shaman.
But, I want to do a lot of texture with the scales and stuff. I've been looking for good pictures of tegus on google...but, they're usually out of focus and small. So I'm reaching out to you tegu owners for some good reference photos of faces mostly...But of course, the whole animal too. ^^ I would appreciate greatly! And I would be happy to show it off once it's done if anyone's interested in seeing it.

Any pictures could be sent to my e-mail at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> to prevent too many pictures on this thread.

Thanks!


----------

